# Shipping to the US



## blkdye (Jul 22, 2011)

We are finishing up our Peace Corps service in Queretaro and we have books, dishes and misc. stuff we'd like to ship back to San Francisco. UPS said they no longer take this type of package, and DHL is very expensive. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice about the best way to ship stuff to the US? Thanks so much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shipping is very, very expensive these days. You might want to review your needs and priorities. It just does not make sense to ship things if the cost approaches, or exceeds replacement value.
If you are driving, take all you can with you; even if you have to buy a roof carrier or pod. If not, explore freight options, rather than couriers or movers.


----------



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

RVGringo is spot on with the advice to downsize your possessions. I have used Estafeta for shipments from US to MX with little hassle and cost. There is a toll free number for Nuevo Laredo/Laredo offices with helpful personnel. They will quote shipping costs with broker fees included to Laredo, then you can arrange for UPS to pickup at their warehouse and ship to SF. 
RPCV Ukraine 92-94


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Check out freigh consolidators, that is probaby the best way to go. It cost me 900 dollars to ship a palet to Santa Fe last time we shipped.. Not cheap but better than DHL and estafeta who ship by air.. You also will have more paperwork...


----------

